# [GAME][2.3.3+] Dynamic



## apptention (May 12, 2013)

*Hi !

I'm an indie game developer.(Apptention)

This game has new concept and style.

- Fantastic background musics

- 300 stages

- Game rule : Just left to right :goodcry:* 





























*[FREE] Demo version*



*[PAID] Full version*


----------

